# Leichte Feederrute



## Nolfravel (6. April 2010)

Moin Leute,

Ich brauche mal wieder euren Rat, nachdem mir bei der Match-Rute wunderbar geholfen wurde.

Ich bräuchte ne Feederrute.
Unser Fluss ist ca. 10m breit und strömt meistens recht langsam.
Dementsprechend fische ich dort nur Futterkörbe mit einem Eigengewicht von höchstens 20gr.
Die meisten Feederruten haben in meinen Augen ja ein gigantisches Wurfgewicht.
Also denke ich, dass ich da eher was leichtes brauche.
Nun zum nächsten Problem:
Da ich im Verhältnis zum Spinnfischen doch recht wenig feedern gehe, weil ich da alleine nicht so den Bock drauf habe, und sich da mal eben 2-3 Stunden in meinen Augen nicht so lohnen, und ich natürlich noch armer arner Schüler bin:q, will ich da jetzt nicht so viel ausgeben.
Ich denke, da gib es bestimmt was brauchbares für unter 50€, oder?


Deswegen frage ich mal euch, und bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus für eure Antworten.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Eruzione (6. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

servus,

also ich fische nen balzer speed-feeder mit 180g wg in/an der elbe...ich denke denke genau hier liegt der vorteil...im altarm(keine strömung) kann ich genau so fischen, wie im hauptstrom, bzw. an kanten...die unterschiede liegen dann nur an der größe/gewicht der körbe...aber von 20-160g + futter geht einiges... das ist aus meiner sicht ja der vorteil beim feedern...schwere würfe und sensible bissanzeige

mfg denny


----------



## powerpauer (6. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Hallo 

Also ich werde sagen du brauchst so etwas wie eine Medium Feeder 

bei der Bucht sind zu zeit ein paar Sensas Feederuten für kleines Geld mit 60 wg oder 90 wg und da du bei Fluss Angel willst brauchst du ein gerät um die 80-100 wg  hat ,wegen Stabilität auch wenn du Körbe mit nur 20 wg benutzen willst,wenn du dazu noch fütter mit rechnest bist schön bei 30-40 wg zusammen. 

Normale weiser für Fluß Feeder Braucht Mann schön eine Heavy oder Extra Heavy Feeder mit 150-200 wg - D dein Fluss aber wenig Strömung Hat würde 80-100 wg Ausreichen.


----------



## Koalabaer (6. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*



Eruzione schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> also ich fische nen balzer speed-feeder mit 180g wg in/an der elbe...ich denke denke genau hier liegt der vorteil...im altarm(keine strömung) kann ich genau so fischen, wie im hauptstrom, bzw. an kanten...die unterschiede liegen dann nur an der größe/gewicht der körbe...aber von 20-160g + futter geht einiges... das ist aus meiner sicht ja der vorteil beim feedern...schwere würfe und sensible bissanzeige
> 
> mfg denny



vollkommen falsch!das wäre auch zu einfach,leider 

eine Rute welche lediglich ca.30gr zu bewältigen hat,kann viel geschmeidiger gebaut werden,als so ein 180gr Knüppel. #6
und genau so verhält sie sich auch im Drill.

sicher kannst du diese Heavy-Feeder auch mit 30gr werfen,aber von gefühlvollen geschmeidigen Drill kann da keine Rede mehr sein.

ich empfehle dem TE,suche nach einen Winkelpicker...mit dem erforderlichen WG.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Schau dich mal bei Askari um da wirds du bestimmt die richtige Rute finden...


----------



## Tricast (6. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Wofür brauchst Du überhaupt eine Feederrute??? Der Bach ist doch nur 10 Meter breit wie Du schreibst.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Nolfravel (6. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*



Tricast schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst Du überhaupt eine Feederrute??? Der Bach ist doch nur 10 Meter breit wie Du schreibst.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 
Okay, dann bin ich jetzt wohl als Weißfisch-Depp aufgeflogen:q.

Ich brauche eine Rute, mit der ich mit Futterkorb angeln kann, mit sonst den Eigenschaften, die oben stehen.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Eruzione (6. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

@koalabaer,

das klingt gut,du weißt also vorher was du hakst... interessant... dann gib mir mal paar tipps ... dann bauen wir unser tackle dementsprechend...und stecken es auch sonst kurz vorm bis nochmal um, je nach dem was für fisch kommt...;-) 

aber ne nette story zum abend...thx

mfg denny


----------



## powerpauer (6. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Hallo 

Also eine Heavy finde ich persönlich auch zu kräftig -eine leichte bis Medium Feeder würde schön passen #6

sicherlich würde es ja auch Spass mit wikelpicker machen-da die Wickelpicker aber in der Regel kurz sind eine parabolische Aktion haben und sehr kleine ringe für feine schnurre haben würde ich die für Fluß nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Koalabaer (6. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*



Eruzione schrieb:


> @koalabaer,
> 
> das klingt gut,du weißt also vorher was du hakst... interessant... dann gib mir mal paar tipps ... dann bauen wir unser tackle dementsprechend...und stecken es auch sonst kurz vorm bis nochmal um, je nach dem was für fisch kommt...;-)
> 
> ...



lieber Sportfreund |wavey:

klassische Karpfenruten von ca.2,5-3,0lbs haben ein empfohlenes WG von ca.70-100gr!
soviel zum,ich weiß nicht was ich haken werde.

Heavy-Feeder sind so stark ,um diese gewaltigen Gewichte zu werfen...nicht der Fische wegen.#6

Gruß Jörg


----------



## powerpauer (6. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Hallo 

Mein Bekannte fischt die einstig Modell von Browning die Ambition und er ist zufrieden :vik:

Sensas Magic Club bei ebay für 60eur mit 90 wg kannst die bei ebay anschauen |uhoh:


----------



## Koalabaer (6. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mein Bekannte fischt die einstig Modell von Browning die Ambition und er ist zufrieden :vik:
> 
> Sensas Magic Club bei ebay für 60eur mit 90 wg kannst die bei ebay anschauen |uhoh:



oder aber noch weiter runter mit dem WG #6

Warum?das meiste müssen diese Ruten beim auswerfen leisten!
das beschleunigen der relativ hohen Korbgewichte,stellt die wirkliche Herrausforderung dar.

für den eigentlichen Drill würden es auch leichtere Blanks machen.(auch für größere Fische).



Gruß Jörg


----------



## powerpauer (6. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Hallo 

ich Finde eine Medium Feeder  ist eine sehr gute Alternative zu Picker und zu Heavy Feeder und genau das soll der stock sein der hier gesucht wird 

ob jetz ein Medium mit 60-90 wg ist ist natürlich eine Geschmack Sache der eine mag lieber fein und der andere etwas  robuster 
kommt halt auf die Gewässer, Fisch ,Körbe.


----------



## Eruzione (7. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

@koalabaer,

nichts für ungut... du hast den drill angesprochen, natürlich macht es mehr spass ne brasse an ner leichten rute zu drillen... nur was weiß man denn, was beißt - rotaugen beißen hin und wieder auch auf den mais an ner karpfenrute... selbst wenn du für jeden zielfisch dein tackle hast, umbauen ist dann nicht mehr...

zum thema: feedern ist ne "feinfühlige" art zu angeln... das wurfgewicht ist hier wohl zweitrangig... den gegebenheiten passt du dich dann mit den wechselspitzen an

mfg denny


----------



## Dunraven (7. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Suche bei Ebay nach Ultimate Ruten.Da bekommst Du Feederruten zwischen 60 und 100g Wg für ca. 30 Euro oder weniger. Die Black Widow z.B. gab es auf der Messe in Lingen für 20 Euro. Für Deinen Fluß würde ich eine in dem Bereich suchen, einfach was Du günstig von denen bekommen kannst. Wenn es eine 60 oder 80g Rute ist wäre es ideal. Eine 100g Rute geht aber auch noch. Das passt und ist günstig und ok.


----------



## Cobra HH (7. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

habe gerade bei ebay geschaut, wo ich meine her habe (die rute hate unter 20€ gekostet und wg bis 100g).
ich benutze sie für zander mit köfi. in der Elbe
jetzt die schlechte nachricht, er hat zur zeit keine im angebot.
die ruten von mitchell sind günstig (siehe z.B. Askari)
ich selber habe match und spinnruten von den und bin voll zufrieden


----------



## Tricast (7. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Okay, dann bin ich jetzt wohl als Weißfisch-Depp aufgeflogen:q.
> 
> Ich brauche eine Rute, mit der ich mit Futterkorb angeln kann, mit sonst den Eigenschaften, die oben stehen.
> 
> ...


 
Die Frage hatte mit Weißfisch-Depp nichts zu tun sondern vielmehr mit der Breite des Baches. Auf 10 Meter kann man doch locker und genau mit der Hand füttern. Jetzt nur noch eine Rute, ein Blei, Vorfach mit Haken und es kann losgehen. Als Bißanzeiger die Finger an der Schnur oder ein kleines Gewicht in die Schnur hängen. Für gelegentliches Angeln auf Brassen und Co. reicht das doch völlig, oder?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Zusser (7. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Bei Fishermans Partner (Seite 3 des Flyers) gibt es zur Zeit die Daiwa Aqualite Heavy Feeder und Pellet Feeder für 49,90€.

Ich hab mir die Heavy Feeder gegönnt sie und am Wochenende gleich eingeweiht und bin begeistert.
Sie ist, besonders für das WG von 150g, sehr sensibel und was ich besonders wichtig finde, sie ist leicht.
Schon der 'Drill' einer 430g Brachse hat damit Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Andal (7. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Mein Tip:

Die Browning Hotrod "Bomb". Ideal für diese Bedingungen!

Und meine Frage an die Heavy-Tipgeber:

Mit was fischt ihr dann an Strömen und großen Flüssen, wenn ihr schon am Flüsschen mit einer 160 gr. Feeder anrückt? Mit 130 lbs. Bootsruten, oder was!?


----------



## Hümpfi (7. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Von denn Gennanten Ultimate Ruten würde ich abraten, nicht weil ich sie schlecht (Fische selber 4 Feederruten von Ultimate) sondern weil sie für dein einsatzgebiet era Unpassend Finde. Mir wären die Ruten an einem kleinen bach wie du ihn Beschreibst viel zu Lang. 
Da du Schüler bist und nicht viel Geld hast würde ich dir die Browning Ambittion in 3m. mit 60 gr. Wurfgewicht empfehlen. Ich Fische die Rute selbst und nach deiner Beschreibung würde meine Wahl auf diese Rute Fallen. Vom Blank her ist die Rute etwas steifer und die angegebenen 60 gr. mit ihr zu Werfen halte ich für Realistisch. Im Wurf Lad sie sich gut auf allerdings Fische ich sie auf Distanz so um die 30 Meter ich weis nicht wiegut das Wurfverhalten bei so einer geringen Distanz ist. Hier Liegt die Entscheidung bei dir ob du lieber eine Weichere Rute oder ein etwas Stärkeres Modell haben willst. Sie besitz auch noch Reserven im unteren teil um auchmal einen größeren Fisch Auszudrillen. Ich kenn leider denn Aktuellen Preis der Rute nicht aber 30-40€ wird sie schon kosten.
Darauf ne kleine Stationäre, ich Fisch die Shimano Exage in einer 3000er Ausführung auf dieser Rute, und du hast eine Perfekte Kombi für dein Gewässer.

mfg


----------



## Koalabaer (7. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*



Eruzione schrieb:


> @koalabaer,
> 
> nichts für ungut... du hast den drill angesprochen, natürlich macht es mehr spass ne brasse an ner leichten rute zu drillen... nur was weiß man denn, was beißt - rotaugen beißen hin und wieder auch auf den mais an ner karpfenrute... selbst wenn du für jeden zielfisch dein tackle hast, umbauen ist dann nicht mehr...
> 
> ...



Hallo Denny #h

Es geht mir nur indirekt um mehr Spaß,vielmehr um ein richtig gut angepaßtes Gesamtpaket.
Ein zb.12er-Vorfach welches über eine entsprechende Hauptschnur eine ,,mitarbeitende Rute''zur fein einstellbaren Rolle geht!
Diese oft empfohlenen ,,eierlegenden Wollmilchsauen'' (Feederruten von 30-180gr WG)stellen in meinen Augen nur einen faulen Kompromiss dar.

fische ja selber auch heavy Feeder(Balzer),aber eben nur wenn es das Korbgewicht erforderlich macht.
Auch änderst du ja nicht die Aktion der Rute durch Wechsel der Spitze.

Zusammenfassend möchte ich nur sagen: eine richtig gut abgestimmte feine Kombination...welche dann auch noch Groß-Karpfensicher ist,gibt es nicht.
Was ich mache wenn da ein Karpfen einsteigt?ich gebe mein bestes,und wenn das nicht reicht, habe ich einfach Pech gehabt.
so wie ich mein System zusammenstelle,wird sich zuerst das Vorfach verabschieden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Andal (7. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Ich benütze für den Wurfgewichtsbereich von 0 - 200 gr. neun unterschiedliche Ruten mit Zitterspitzen, aber ganz sicher nicht weil ich Krösus bin, sondern weil ich optimal abgestimmtes Gerät für die vielen verschiedenen Zwecke und Zielfische haben will. Es hat schon seinen Sinn, sein Gerät anzupassen und nicht mit einer "Rhein-Feeder" an einem Bach herumzuwurschteln!


----------



## Nolfravel (7. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*



Andal schrieb:


> Mein Tip:
> 
> Die Browning Hotrod "Bomb". Ideal für diese Bedingungen!
> 
> ...


 
Danke Andal.

Kannst du mir vllt. einen Link zu einem Online-Shop zeigen, indem es die Rute zu kaufen gibt?
Mein google sagt nichts vernünftiges.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## da Poser (7. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*



> von 0 - 200 gr. neun unterschiedliche Ruten


Da muss man aber schon methodisch verrückt sein.

Ich bin zwar Friedfischer und hätte auch gerne für jeden Fall die richtige Rute/Rolle/Schnur, jedoch sollte man hin und wieder die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Wenn man sich mit weniger Ruten bescheiden will würde ich dem Feederneuling raten einen Medium oder MediumHeavy zu wählen.

Länge in 3,60m, die Testkurve liegt dann etwa bei 1,75 -2,25lbs, Wurfgewichte bis etwa 90/120g. Schwerere Ruten haben den Nachteil wie eine Abschleppstange zu wirken. Da wird aus dem soliden 2kg Brassen gefühlt ein Gründling.

Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es natürlich auch Bedingungen für Heavy oder ExtraHeavy Feeder - ein 10m breiter Fluss gehört meistenfalls allerdings nicht dazu.



> Auf 10 Meter kann man doch locker und genau mit der Hand füttern.


Ja, kann man. Wobei ich trotzdem gerade bei strömenden Gewässern  gerne mit dem Futterkorb arbeite.


Weitere Alternativen wie z. B. Winklepicker wurden ja schon genannt. 
Bei den Feedermodellen unter 50,- muss ich unweigerlich an die Jenzi Artini Powerize denken.
Die Cast in 2,70 sollte für den 10m Fluss ausreichen und ist kräftig genug um auch mal auf Aal oder Karpfen damit zu gehen.


----------



## u-see fischer (7. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Ich denke, Andal meint diese hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Commercial-Carp-...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item518fa8d120

Mit einer Länge von 3 Meter und WG bis 50g optimal für deinen Bach. Mit einem Preis von 40 Euronen zuzüglich Versand passt die auch gut in Dein Preislimit.

Ich würde an einem 10 Meter breiten Bach auch nicht mit einer Feederrute auflaufen. Bei 10 Meter breite sind große Wurfweiten ja nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## da Poser (7. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Nee, es gibt eine "Browning Hotrod Bomb"

http://www.quakerfishingtackle.co.uk/index.php?product_id=806707&option=Prod_detail

Die kostet ca. 80 Euronen.


----------



## u-see fischer (7. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*



da Poser schrieb:


> Nee, es gibt eine "Browning Hotrod Bomb"
> 
> http://www.quakerfishingtackle.co.uk/index.php?product_id=806707&option=Prod_detail
> 
> Die kostet ca. 80 Euronen.



Ist mit Sicherheit die bessere und schönere Rute.



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ich denke, da gib es bestimmt was brauchbares für unter 50€,  oder?



Um aber im Preislimit eines Mefo angelnden Schülers zu bleiben zu teuer. 

Jan Peter, 
entweder noch etwas sparen oder alternativen suchen. Eine Feeder, oftmals auch länger als 3 Meter würde ich aber auch nicht nehmen/empfehlen


----------



## powerpauer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Hallo 

eine medium feeder von Spro

die neue Spro Berti Bovens Signature feeder zb die 3,60 mit 80 wg scheint eine Medium Feeder zu sein und kann mit 20 wg körb pluss futter gefischt werden.


----------



## Andal (8. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

http://www.s-w-ausruestung.de/product_info.php/info/p7187_Browning-Force-Commercial-Bomb-3m.html

Die liegt doch preislich gut in deinem Rahmen und wenn dich der geteilte Griff nicht juckt... vom Blamk her müsste sie realtiv identisch zur Hotrod Bomb sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Die alte, echte Hotrod Serie ist doch längst ausverkauft in DE.

Schirmer hat die Serie damals vertrieben. Vor 2 oder 3 Jahren?|kopfkrat


#h#h#h


----------



## Nolfravel (8. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*



Andal schrieb:


> http://www.s-w-ausruestung.de/product_info.php/info/p7187_Browning-Force-Commercial-Bomb-3m.html
> 
> Die liegt doch preislich gut in deinem Rahmen und wenn dich der geteilte Griff nicht juckt... vom Blamk her müsste sie realtiv identisch zur Hotrod Bomb sein.


 

Vielen Dank, das sieht wirklich interessant aus.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Roland K. (10. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Hallo zusammen,
was berdeudet Aktion A-B auf meiner Feederrute ?
Bin absoluter Angelneuling und muß erst alles lernen.
Vielen Dank
;+


----------



## Andal (10. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

A = reine Spitzenaktion, d.h. die Rute biegt sich vornehmlich nur im oberne Drittel, während der Rest beinhart ist.

B = Semiparabolic, d.h. unter Belastung arbeitet die Rute bis hinunter ins untere Rutendrittel.

C = Vollparabolisch, d.h. die Rute beigt sich gleichmäßig bis hinein ins Handteil.

Bei deiner Feeder bedeute es, dass sie ein relativ hartes Kreuz hat, aber dennoch über eine verhältnismäßig sensible Spitzensektion. 

Achtung: die Zitterspitze selber wird hierbei nicht berücksichtigt, denn die ist reiner Bissanzeiger und hat mit der Aktion der Rute selber nichts zu schaffen!

Ist deine Feeder zufällig eine von Silstar? Die haben gerne mit diesem Schlüssel gearbeitet.


----------



## bobbl (10. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Schau mal nach der Jenzi Artini Powerise Multitool Rute.
Die ist sehr universell einsetzbar aufgrund der vielen mitgelieferten Spitzen...
Die Spitzen haben ne Stärke von 1/2, 1,1/2 und 2 oz.
Damit kannst du extrem fein Feedern, bist aber auch bei stärkerer Strömung noch gut dabei.
2 Schwingspitzen sind auch dabei und mit der 1/2 oz Spitze, kannst du sogar Posen werfen.
Die Rute gibt`s in der Casting und in der Medium Ausführung.
Die Casting hat ein WG -70 Gramm, die Medium -45.
Ich habe die Casting und benutze die zum Feedern/Posenfischen auf Karpfen, allerdings kannst du diese Rute echt für vieles hernehmen.
Die 50 Euro sind echt eine gute Investition gewesen


----------



## powerpauer (10. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Hallo 

ich habe Heute die Fox envoy feeder Rute in meine Hand gehabt ein ober geile Stock  :vik:schwer zu kriegen und teuer |bigeyes -gibt es etwas günstige alternativen   |kopfkrat


----------



## schroe (11. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Die Envoy Feeder gabs bei Wilkerling. Vor vier Wochen hatte er noch eine stehen. Umbei 79€. Schwer dranzukommen, weil nicht mehr im Programm. ;-)


----------



## Andal (11. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

http://www.willsons-shop.de/onlineshop/index.php?cPath=84_85

Drei Modelle zur Auswahl,


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Gibt es doch auch bei eGay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-Envoy-Medium...vr_id=&cguid=ebab031c1270a0e202116da1fff6f770

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## powerpauer (11. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Hallo 

Mich wurde interessieren mit welche wg Bereich ist die Medium |kopfkrat-die heavy in 360 sollte um die 60 gr sein also körb max 40gr  plus futter -mein bekannte fischt die 360 heavy benutzt körke zwischen 20-40 gr pluss futter.


----------



## schroe (11. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Wilkerling hatte noch eine "medium" im Reck. ´Ne Bomb gabs auch.
Alle nicht schlecht.


----------



## Dunraven (11. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Bei dem Ebay Link gibt es doch eine Telefonnummer für Fragen. Einfach mal nachfragen. Aber das Heavy 60g sein soll wundert mich jetzt. Kenne die Ruten nicht, aber 60g fällt normal in den leichten Medium Bereich. Heavy geht doch erst so ab 100 los, eher ab 120g. Oder haben die da ihre eigene Einteilung nur für diese Serie?


----------



## powerpauer (11. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Dir heavy hat doch keine Ersatz spitzen und so mit 3 teilig das obere  teil mit der spitze entspricht so um die 2 uz also  um die 50-60 gr biegekurwe 

es ist oft so das einige Ruten Bauer eine Heavy zb mit 120 wg angeben aber in Wirklichkeit ist es das ober grenze - beispiel Spinrute 10-30 wg ideale Wurfgewicht  würde es bei 15-20 wg sein.


----------



## Dunraven (11. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Ok, dann haben die da ihre eigene Einteilung.
Und das ein ideales Wurfgewicht meist in der Mitte liegt ist mir klar. Aber vergleiche dann mal das ideale Wurfgewicht einer Heavy Rute die mit 120 Gramm angegeben ist mit einer die mit 150g angegeben ist mit einer die mit 60g angegeben ist. 

Ist halt recht verwirrend wenn die eine 60g Rute heavy nennen während normal jeder da an den Bereich 120-140g denkt. Da ist bei der einen das "maximale Wurfgewicht" schon erreicht wenn man das für eine normale heavy Feederrute ideale Wurfgewicht nutzt. 

Wie geschrieben, ich wusste nicht das sie ein Sonderfall ist, aber ohne eine Wurfgewichtsangabe würde ich bei einer Rute mit der Aufschrift/dem Namen heavy Feeder eben problemlos versuchen 80g Körbe zu werfen, denn dann hätte ich ja noch genug luft (würde ich durch das heavy annehmen) bis zum normalen maximalen Wurfgewicht einer heavy Rute.

Aber danke für die Aufklärung. Da war ich eben von falschen Voraussetzungen ausgegangen.


----------



## powerpauer (11. April 2010)

*AW: Leichte Feederrute*

Hallo 

in Grunde Genomen kommt immer noch auf die Aktion der Rute,Fedder Ruten Haben eine spitzen oder eine Mittlere Halb Parabolische Aktion -und so mit ist es ein gewaltige Unterschied es gibt feeder die Medium Bezeichnung haben werfen aber ein heavy gewichte.

noch mal zu Gewicht und wg -schade das die Hersteller nicht die ideale wg -und die ideale wg bei Verwendung zum spitzen angeben

wir haben zu zeit ein Feeder Ruten Wald auf dem Markt -fast jeder Marke hat was in Programm,auch die Ruten Beschreibung sind sehr Mager -egal ob spin Rute oder Feeder der ideale Einsatz Bereich Köder Gewicht Benutzung wollen die Hersteller nicht veröffentlichen, wir sollen am besten ein paar Ruten Kaufen -so ist es ja auch gewollt und bestimmt in einige Bereich nicht verkehrt.


----------

